# riavvio del pc improvviso durante installazione!

## paccio84

Ciao a tutti,

stavo installando gentoo 2007 da stage1, ho lasciato compilare tutta la notte, ma non so come il pc si è riavviato e la mattina mi sono ritrovato la schermata iniziale del live cd. Non ho ancora compilato nessun kernel perchè la fase a cui sono arrivato è quella di:

 emerge -e system

Ora come posso continuare, c'è una procedura per rientrare nel sistema di installazione, è uguale alla procedura iniziare, ovvero:

Avviare dal LiveCD e aspettare il prompt

Quindi montare tutte le partizioni:

# mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# swapon /dev/hda2

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

Fare il chroot e configurare il kernel

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update && source /etc/profile

O bisogna seguire una procedura alternativa?

Vi prego aiutatemi, non so come continuare...

Cosa fa mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev ??

è necessario se l'ho già fatto la prima volta prima del riavvio inaspettato?

RINGRAZIO IN ANTICIPO 

Saluti

Federico

----------

## gutter

Prova a fare un test con memtest.

Cerca sul web un liveCD che contiene tale tool.

----------

## Kernel78

Scusa ma perchè ti complichi la vita ? non puoi seguire il manuale e partire dallo stage 3 ?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Potrebbe anche essere un problema di surriscaldamento. Controlla che le ventole funzionino e siano efficienti (non otturate da chili di polvere).

----------

## paccio84

ma i motivi del riavvio non mi interssano, probabilmente sarà stato un black out temporaneo, di solito non si riavvia e il pc è nuovo.

Quello che mi interessava sapere se è possibile continuare l'installazione senza ricominciare da zero e i metodi da seguire per il ripristino.

Ciao e grazie

----------

## Kernel78

IMHO ti conviene ricominciare l'installazione seguendo il manuale ufficiale partendo dallo stage 3.

----------

## paccio84

da stage3 no perchè ho delle CFLAG da usare che non sono incluse in quelle di default e poi alla fine dovrei riaggiornare il 90% dei pacchetti. La perdita di tempo è uguale.

Ciao grazie

----------

## Kernel78

 *paccio84 wrote:*   

> da stage3 no perchè ho delle CFLAG da usare che non sono incluse in quelle di default e poi alla fine dovrei riaggiornare il 90% dei pacchetti. La perdita di tempo è uguale.
> 
> Ciao grazie

 

Non è solo una questione di tempo per la compilazione, gli stage 1 e 2 non sono più ufficialmente supportati come punti di partenza per l'installazione a causa di vari problemi e instabilità che colpivano molti (troppi) utenti e se segui quella strada ti esponi a tali problemi con il rischio di dover reinstallare più avanti.

----------

## paccio84

Si ok, probabilmente hai ragione, ma le CFLAGS possono essere cambiate dopo aver estratto l'archivio con lo stage3?

E se poi faccio un bel emerge -e system? non è la stessa cosa?

Cioè voglio dire se faccio un'installazione da stage1 da 0 o una da stage3, a meno che a qualcuno non interessi avere un sistema aggiornato, penso che comunque alla fine bisogna ricompilare un pò tutto.

----------

## Kernel78

Le CFLAGS le puoi cambiare in qualunque momento (e se avessi letto la guida all'installazione non faresti neppure questa domanda, se ti ho consigliato più volte di leggere il manuale non è perchè mi diverto a battere i tasti a casaccio  :Wink:  ).

In genere dopo aver terminato un installazione per aggiornare faccio solo 

```
emerge -uDavN world
```

Per curiosità che CFLAGS ti devi impostare ?

----------

## paccio84

ok allora sta sera riprovo, se ho qualche problema me la prendo con te  :Very Happy:   SCHERZO!

Ho letto il manuale ma sono stato abituato a compilare sempre partendo sempre da stage1, secondo me è una installazione molto più pulita.

grazie dei consigli

Ciao Buona giornata!

----------

